# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Vetevrasja e Jul Cezarit?

## ChuChu

Tani ne fund te Prillit,  Discovery Channel transmetoi nje emision ne lidhje me vrasjen e Jul Cezarit. Emisioni shfaqi nje oficer te karabinierise italiane i cili u shpreh qe Cezari kontribuoi ne vrasjen e tij per shkak te shendetit te tij te deshtuar dhe deshires se tij per te siguruar pavdekshmeri.

Ky konkluzion, per pjesen me te madhe, eshte bazuar ne: 

1. Cezari i kishte larguar rojet disa jave me pare.

2. Vazhdimisht kishte injoruar paralajmerime nga miqte e tij ne lidhje me konspiracine. 

3. Ne nje ambient publik, thuhet qe ka therritur "Me vrisni tani!Nuk do ju kundervihem" 

4. Gjithashtu nje psikiater i Harvardit u shpreh qe Cezari vuante nga epilepsia e lobit ballor, gje qe kontribuoi ne gjendjen e tij te dobet mendore dhe fizike.  

E pa njeri tjeter kete program? C'mendoni ne lidhje me pretendimin qe Cezari vajti me vetedije drejt vdekjes se tij?

----------


## Dajaku

Harroj "Diskoveri" ti vej dhe nje xhufke mrapa.
Nuk eshte e para idiotsi qe degjojme.
Neser prit kur te thote te njejten gje ndonje "kolonel" shqiptar per Hazem Malo Hajdarin.

----------


## Toro

Emisionin e pashe.Interesant ishte. Dhe te pakten dukej "I faktuar" me literature te lashte si dhe me vendet ku ka qene Ju Cezari dhe qe ekzistoje dhe sot.
Pretendimi i emisionit qe Cezari ishte ne dijeni te nje komploti ndaj tij dhe qe shkoi me vetedije ndaj vdekjes me duket i bazuar ne faktin se ai ishte i semure nga epilepsia. Mallkimi apo turpi per nje ushtarak eshte te vdesi ne krevat nga nje semudje e gjate. Pyet Kuqka gjithe ushtaraket e karrieres dhe me personalitet se cfare lloji vdekje do te donin te zgjidhnin ne se do te ishte ne doren e tyre. 99% kane per te thene ne beteje me dinjitet ushtarak me mire se sa ne krevat nga semundje. Dhe Jul Cezari ishte ushtarak me teper sesa politikan.
Discovery ka disa kanale. Me teper me pelqen Discovery Times ( bashkepunim i NY Times me Discovery channel.)
History channel eshte interesant gjithashtu.Kete jave kishte emisione per jeten e diktatoreve, duke filluar nga Stalin, Hitleri, Sadami, Pol Poti, Ivani i Madh.

----------


## Orku

Nuk e kam pare Discovery-n per nje kohe te gjate dhe e ndjej mungesen e tij. Emisionin ne fjale nuk e kam degjuar por me kujtohet nje tregim artistik i Mark Twain-it ne vellimin Eshte Gjalle Apo ka Vdekur ..... i cili fliste pikerisht per pasivitetin e Cezarit ndaj informatave qe i vinin per komplotin qe i pergatitej.... sigurisht qe tregimi eshte artistik dhe permban doza emocionale ai shkon deri aty sa pretendon se ne momentin e atentatit Cezari kishte arritur te zoteronte nje pozicion te tille afer nje statuje i cili i lejonte ti priste atentatoret nje nga nje dhe fale aftesise se tij vrau disa prej tyre por kur pa Brutin ti afrohej refuzoi ta qellonte duke e lene veten te vritej prej tij dhe te tjereve.

Sidoqofte ka shume autore te lashtesise si psh Plutarku i cili duke iu referuar Ciceronit dhe autoreve te tjere shkruan se ishin te shumta aresyet qe benin te besueshem faktin qe Bruti te ishte femije jashte martese i Cezarit ..... dhe si shembull per kete sillej lidhja tejet e forte qe ai kishte me nenen e Brutit.

Babai i nenes se Brutit ishte gjithashtu senator dhe kundershtar politik i Cezarit .... dhe sipas Ciceronit gjate nje debati qe zhvillohej ne senat mbi menyren se si do te reagonte Roma ndaj nje kryengritjeje apo ushtrie te huaj (nuk me kujtohet mire) nje korrier vjen dhe i dorezon nje mesazh konfidencial Cezarit nga e dashura e tij ..... nderkohe babai i saj pa e ditur lidhjen mes se bijes dhe Cezarit e shfrytezoi momentin per te fituar kapital politik dhe akuzoi Cezarin se mesazhi qe mori ishte pjese e korrespondeces se fshehte qe ai mbante me armiqte e Romes.
Cezari e mohoi nje gje te tille dhe fillimisht refuzoi te publikonte mesazhin e shkruar per hir te lidhjes dhe etikes .... por i ndodhur nen presionin e senatit qe filloi ti hakerrehej kercenueshem u detyrua ta dorezonte mesazhin ne te cilin vajza e kundershtarit qe e akuzoi i kishte lene kohen dhe vendin e takimit ..... ))))))

----------


## Leila

Orku, e bukur ajo  :buzeqeshje: 

E vetmja gje qe mund te them me siguri ne lidhje me vdekjen e Cezarit eshte qe vdekja e tij nuk zgjodhi as nje problem. 

Ai eshte i famshem vetem se Shakespeare shkruajti per te, dhe i beri njerezit te interesoheshin me shume per Cezarin (ky e beri te njohur qe ta njihnin jo vetem historianet, por edhe njerezit qe s'kane interes fare ne histori).

Natyrisht, jane edhe gjera te tjera qe shpjegojne rendesine e tij; s'them qe Shakespeare e "zbuloi" Cezarin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## linkoln

Sja paske idene fare se kush ka qene jul cezari.
Me pak fjal,ishte personi qe zgjeroi me permasa shum te konsiderueshme kufijte e Romes

----------


## Aigle

Jul Cezari padyshim ka qene persoaliteti me i rendesishem ne Rome. 
une e kam pare emisionin dhe me eshte dukur mjafte faktik. 
Cezari ka pasur per qellim rrezimin e Republikes dhe shperndarjen e Senatit i cili ishte institucioni me i korruptuar e Rome. 
Cezari ka qene mbrojtesi me i madhe i Plebesit, gje qe binte ne kundershtim me shumicen e senatoreve te cilet kishin krijuar pasuri te pakufijshme neper provinca. 
gjithashtu edhe pushtimi i Galise nuk ka qene shum i lehte, se po te ishte i lehte do ta benin parardhesit e Cezarit, mirepo nje populli luftarak, siç ishin galet, vetem Cezari ka mundur t'i pushtoje. 
gjitashtu ka arritur ta pushtoj edhe zemren e femres me te bukur te asaj kohe KLEOPATRES.

----------


## Erik

citim
"gjitashtu ka arritur ta pushtoj edhe zemren e femres me te bukur te asaj kohe KLEOPATRES"

Cesari nuk e pushtoi zemren e Kleopatres, Ai e bleu ate.

----------


## Dardanius

Cezari ka qen me te vertet figura qenrore e Romes ketu ska koment

----------


## Dar_di

Per Cezarin Mjafton Te Thuhet Se Ka Qene Nje Prej Gjeneraleve Me Te Medhenj Qe Njeh Historia E Njerezimit!

----------


## Dorontina

> E pa njeri tjeter kete program? C'mendoni ne lidhje me pretendimin qe Cezari vajti me vetedije drejt vdekjes se tij?


ide e bukur per nji film te ri ? kjo asht ide hebreje, e vetmja industri qe punon ne kriz asht farmacia dhe filmografia  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dar_di

> ide e bukur per nji film te ri ? kjo asht ide hebreje, e vetmja industri qe punon ne kriz asht farmacia dhe filmografia


Mesa kamë njohuri ekziston filmi i pushtimeve te Cezarit në Gali dhe Bavari!

----------


## white-knight

Dy pikat e para me duken interesante ndersa e treta dhe e keterta kam dyshime te medha. S'mund te vuante nje perandor si Cesari nga semundje mendore dhe fizike. Kete e treguan mjaft qarte edhe pushtimet e tij.

Et tu, Brute?

----------


## Dar_di

> Et tu, Brute?


Pershendetje white-knigjt!

Kam bindjen se edhe ju keni njohuri rreth komplotit të Cezarit!

Dua të vazhdoj me ate qe pyet, Et tu, Brute?

Kundër Cezarit, 60 senatorë do të organizonin një komplot, në të cilin do të merrnin pjesë optimatë, nobilë dhe republikanë të vjetër. Në grupin e tyre nuk kishte vetëm pompeianë dhe as miq vetjakë të Cezarit.

Organizatori kryesor i këtij komploti ishte Kasi (_Gaius Cassius Longinus_), një pompeian, i cili në Betejën e Farsallës (6 qershor 48 p.e.s.) kishte kaluar në anën e Cezarit dhe kishte marr një post të lart shtetëror. Një rol me rëndësi në këtë komplot kishte luajtur edhe *Bruti* (_Marcus Junius Brutus_) i cili ishte përcjellës i përhershëm dhe njeriu më i dashur i Cezarit, i cili gjatë luftës qytetare ishte në anën e Cezarit.

Më 15 mars të vitit 44 p.e.s. në një mbledhje të Senatit, komplotistët e therrën Cezarin me thikë qysh në kohën kur ai po përgatitej të ndërmerrte një fushatë të madhe kundër partëve në Lindje.

Me rastin e therrjes së tij me thikë edhe nga dora e Brutit, Cezari i kishte thënë atij : "*Et tu, Brute, fili mi!*"  *Edhe ti Bruti, biri im!*

Bruti kishte zili ndaj Cezarit ngase ishte i bir i adoptuar i tij dhe ishte xheloz ndaj Cezarit, sepse ky i fundit flente me nënën e Brutit.

----------


## white-knight

Fjalet e fundit te Cesarit tregojne se ai ishte ne dijeni te komploteve,gjithsesi historine e tij e njoh. Di qe ishte edhe i fiksuar shume pas femrave. Cilesohej si dashnori perfekt.

Kur dilte Cesari neper manifestime burrat keshillonin njeri tjetrin te fshihnit grate gjate kalimit te ij, sepse nqs syri i Cesarit shihte nje femer qe e pelqente nuk nguronte ta merrte per vete.

----------


## Dar_di

> Fjalet e fundit te Cesarit tregojne se ai ishte ne dijeni te komploteve,gjithsesi historine e tij e njoh. Di qe ishte edhe i fiksuar shume pas femrave. Cilesohej si dashnori perfekt.
> 
> Kur dilte Cesari neper manifestime burrat keshillonin njeri tjetrin te fshihnit grate gjate kalimit te ij, sepse nqs syri i Cesarit shihte nje femer qe e pelqente nuk nguronte ta merrte per vete.


Ashtu eshte white-knigjt, pajtohem plotesisht me ju.

Si thua mund te postosh edhe ca informacione ne kete teme, dhe te bejm nje historik te shkurter per jetën e Jul Cezarit?!

Me mirekuptim, ju pershndes fort!

Dar_di.

----------


## mendimi

javet e kaluara kam pare filmat e cezarit ne 12 seri filmike. Kane qene shume fakte interesante. Sa i perket vrasjes Cezari ishte ne njohuri te komplotit por ka qene i tradhetuar ne momentin e fundit.
Po tregoj disa nga ngjarjet ne film. Cezari pasi shpallet perandor i vijne shume lajme qe po pergatitet komplot ndaj tij, dhe udheheqes ishte Bruti me Casin, organizatorja kryesore ishte nena e brutit, e cila e urrente cezarin pasi ky e kishte lene e kishte pasur dashnore.

Me ate rast cezari fut ne senat nje person shume te besuar te tij i cili shume here ne beteja i kishte shpetuar edhe jeten komandanti i legjionit te famshem te  13 te cezarit. quhej Lucius Moreno. Kete e ben cezari senator sepse deshironte ta kishte ne krah dhe e keshillon te mos i largohet nga krahu. Por nena e brutit e dinte nje fshehtesi te gruas se Lucios e cila gjate kohes kur ky ishte ne lufte ne Gali e kishte pasur nje djale me dikend tjeter.

Ne diten e komplotit ajo e dergon nje grua dhe i thot Lucios (qe ishte si truproja i cezarit), se gruaja e tij e kishte tradhetuar. Lucio niset tek gruaja, dhe shume vone cezari e veren mungesen e tij, tashme senatoret e rrethojne dhe e veren rrezikun por teper vone.

Veshtire te spjegohet vetem ka qene nje film me 12 pjese qe kishte shume fakte historike nese deshironi kerkone dhe shikone.

----------


## Brari

kaq shume e dini uje historin e re te popullit ose kombit shqiptar.. saqe sju ka mbetur tjater juve vec te zhbiriloni historine e cezareve mamelukve e inkasve..

he me ju lumte..

----------


## white-knight

> Ashtu eshte white-knigjt, pajtohem plotesisht me ju.
> 
> Si thua mund te postosh edhe ca informacione ne kete teme, dhe te bejm nje historik te shkurter per jetën e Jul Cezarit?!
> 
> Me mirekuptim, ju pershndes fort!
> 
> Dar_di.


Si Julius Cesar s'ka per te pare me historia e njerezimit.

Ne vitin 55 BC kur Roma ishte ne lufte me barbaret, ushtria romake e ndali marshimin per shkak te lumit Rene. Cesari dhe urdher per ndertimin e nje ure qe u arrit per vetem 10 dite. Nje super ure per kohen sepse mbante divizone duke marshuar, ure e cila edhe sot me teknologjine moderne eshte shume e veshtire te ndertohet per aq pak kohe. Ishte vullneti i atyre ushtarve dhe udheheqja e Cesarit qe cuan ne kete mrekulli.
Dhe pjesa me pikante nuk eshte kjo, sepse me kalimin e ures Cesari dhe urdher per shkaterrimin e saj vetem e vetem te tregonte qe une shkel ku te dua.
Barbaret ia dhane me te katra.

Mos harro edhe shprehjen e tij te famshme _"Veni, Vidi, Vici"_ - Erdha, Pashe, Pushtova. 

E si mund te vuante nje njeri i tille nga problemet mendore?

Te pershendes gjithashtu.

----------


## mendimi

Nuk e di kush tha problemi mendore. Kishte epilepsine qe eshte nje lloj sulmi ne tru por tipat e tille jane shume intelegjente dhe nuk ben pjese ne grupin e semundjeve. Ndoshta ska nevoje te sqarohet me teper

----------

